# where to buy 3d rockwall



## Ally04 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi, im looking for a 3d rockwall i brisbane? Anyone know where to get them?


----------



## Wallo (Jul 28, 2015)

Ally04 said:


> Hi, im looking for a 3d rockwall i brisbane? Anyone know where to get them?


URS 3D Backgrounds are polyeurethene not styrene - Pet City Mt Gravatt have or can get them in


----------



## J.Lane (Jul 28, 2015)

In my opinion, you can't go past universal rocks. Most pet shops and aquariums in Brisbane will deal with them, the shops that do are listed on their website. They are more expensive but will last a lot longer than the URS ones. They make all different types with a "real" 3D look.


----------



## Spikeee (Jul 29, 2015)

Make your own 
Foam grout pain etc.
Few glasses of wine and a bit of time and you can create something that looks amazing.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Jul 30, 2015)

https://www.amazingamazon.com.au/re...krounds-universal-habitats-rocks-lizards.html


----------

